# Management software for clothing line/screen print broker



## Kico (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all,

So I started out about a year ago doing research, making connections and having samples made for a clothing line I'd like to start. My main products are screen printed and sublimated. The gym I go to noticed some of my shirts and designs and asked if I do screen printing. I told them I had resources and now I handle all of their merchandise and am in the process of handling merchandise for a couple of other gyms. 
They have kept me busy so my own line has taken a backseat and has yet to launch. Needless to say I don't mind the seed money I'm earning! 
I'm using Squarespace to build my site (not live yet). I came across Deconetwork and really like the idea of having my own brands' site hosted, the ability to create affiliate sites for my clients that they can use to create orders, and be able to manage all the back-end business in one location. 
Essentially what I'm looking for is a management software that will allow my clients to see their merchandise and designs and allow them to build on order online. The software should also have a pretty robust back-end for tracking inventory, analytics, etc. Deconetwork seems like it fits the bill and as an added bonus it can host my personal site as well. 
If you check out lifeasrx.com, they are essentially the model I am trying to follow. They are their own brand and also contract for clients. 
I appreciate any input or advice any of you knowledgable folks on this forum can provide. Particularly if you have used any of the software or services I mentioned above. 
Also, does anyone have experience using Meshcount?
Thanks everyone!


----------

